# Truck Bed Liner Mat



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a bed liner in my truck that has the grooves that are about 1/2" high and 1/2" apart. I am going to put a dog box in it and need something to lay on it for the dogs when they jump into the truck. I think the grooves will hurt their feet and it is slippery too so there is no grip. 

I was thinking of putting indoor/outdoor carpeting on it and the tailgate but would like to know if anyone might have any better ideas of how best to cover it?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Horse stall mat from a farm supply store. I got one from a place called Murdoch's Ranch and Home supply. Was $40 if I remember right. Heavy


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Is removing the liner and having your bed sprayed with Rhino liner an option?


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

It might be an option. I will need to see where to get that done. Do you have an idea of the cost? I have an F-150.


----------



## Bryan 3x (Jan 2, 2013)

GaryJ said:


> It might be an option. I will need to see where to get that done. Do you have an idea of the cost? I have an F-150.


$450-$550. I had my 1500 done over the rail for $480. It's not Rino it was by reflex I am happy with it.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

The estimate by Bryan 3x is pretty close. Rhino has a more grit appearance than Linx, I'm not familiar with reflex. I'm sure they are all comparable as to effectiveness.


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a spray in Linex liner in my 1500. I have a rubber truck mat from tractor supply that i put on top of that. In my opinion the spray in or drop in bed liners are all slick. Minimal stuff sliding around on the rubber bed mat.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Be aware that anything black is going to get HOT. Even if they say that the special coating keeps it from getting too hot. Fatigue mat and horse stall mat also get very hot in the SC sun. The last two liners I had sprayed in were light tan, and now white. Big difference than the black one in my first truck. I have a bed rug liner that fits a ford if you want to go a little cheaper. I took it out because I got the linex in white. 
Mike


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

GaryJ said:


> It might be an option. I will need to see where to get that done. Do you have an idea of the cost? I have an F-150.


 If you go spray in where you are at I would not go Rhino. Too soft in the heat. Line-x would be a better choice. $450 up here for a standard bed.( MN ) Worth every penny. 

If you go drop in, I/O carpet or a rubber mat attached to the tailgate would work pretty well for a non- skid surface unless it is always exposed, then it might break down being exposed to sunlight all the time.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a $5 rubber bottom bath mat from Target or Walmart


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Golddogs said:


> If you go spray in where you are at I would not go Rhino. Too soft in the heat. Line-x would be a better choice. $450 up here for a standard bed.( MN ) Worth every penny.
> 
> If you go drop in, I/O carpet or a rubber mat attached to the tailgate would work pretty well for a non- skid surface unless it is always exposed, then it might break down being exposed to sunlight all the time.


X2 on Line-X. I live in Texas...get's fairly hot here in the summer if you consider north of 100 hot. No problems at all in 2 years..have never noticed it getting hot.


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

The black linex I had got hot, that's why I've gone with lighter colors on the last two. Definitely a noticeable difference in temps. Bedrug makes a good product for the tailgate also. My 2012 ford has the tailgate step, and it has those deep grooves. Put the bedrug piece over it and works well. Don't know what it's made of, but I've hade dried deer and duck blood on it, and it just hoses right off with no stains.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I installed a bed rug and built a platform, I really like it


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I appreciate everyone's suggestions and ideas. I don't want to throw away the bed liner I have unless I really need to. I am going to buy the Bedrug tailgate piece. I am going to go to Tractor Supply and look at the rubber bottom liner they make for my truck. If I think it will work over the top of my existing box I will buy it. It costs about $80. If it doesn't seem like it will work then I will have to decide between the Bedrug product and Line-X. Both sound like great options.

I will post on here what the final outcome is.


----------

